# Using Ethanol as CA accelerator



## tool-man (Jan 1, 2012)

On this Youtube video http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=NH-Jh5Sa1jY the poster (Timberbits) shows his use of Glen20 aerosol spray as a substitute for higher priced CA accelerators.  It is hard to argue with success - his finishes look really nice.

Glen20 is a general household disinfectant, apparently sold only in Australia.  The MSDS for Glen20 lists the main active ingredient as ethanol.  Ethanol, also called ethyl alcohol, pure alcohol, grain alcohol, or drinking alcohol, is a volatile, flammable, colorless liquid. :biggrin:

Looking around for similar products to Glen20 here in the US I found Lysol markets a similar product.  It is simply called Lysol Spray Disinfectant.  There could of course be trace amounts of some other ingredient which makes it different, but I'm going to try and find some next time I am out.

Has anyone tried ethanol as an accelerator?


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jan 2, 2012)

tool-man said:


> On this Youtube video http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=NH-Jh5Sa1jY the poster (Timberbits) shows his use of Glen20 aerosol spray as a substitute for higher priced CA accelerators.  It is hard to argue with success - his finishes look really nice.
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried ethanol as an accelerator?




You mean there may be a higher value use for whiskey ???


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 2, 2012)

That seems to be a terrible, terrible waste of good drinking 'shine here right after teh new year.
Charles


----------



## soligen (Jan 2, 2012)

I tried denatured alcohol a long time ago - didn't really work. I suspect it is something else in there doing the accelerating.


----------



## Monty (Jan 2, 2012)

As I pointed out in this thread, it's the hydroxide ion that catalyzes the hardening reaction of CA. and ethanol, like water, has a lot of them.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Why not just DRINK pure ethanol, like our good friends up in Tennessee do it. Then bottle the "recycled" ethanol. Seems like a better plan than wasting good whiskey


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 2, 2012)

In all seriousness, atomized acetone seems to work as well or better than ethanol (but STILL not as well as accelerator) for curing CA.

Monty's CA accelerator is priced as well or better that Lysol Disinfectant. So, not being a smart Alec, I just don't really see the need to reinvent the wheel.

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## tool-man (Jan 3, 2012)

There is a Sept discussion thread on this very subject.  I some how missed it. There are comments from a member who tried the Lysol product.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=86156


----------



## RSidetrack (Jan 18, 2012)

I went and picked up a can of lysol today since I dropped my accelerator and broke the top off.  It is nothing but headaches.  I spray the lysol the blank turns white, I put more CA on and it traps in the white splotches.  I watched the ones guys video of this method and did exactly as he did, except Lysol instead of Glen 20 - but I definitely am not getting the same result.  I went from a brown blank to a white blank - now time to chisel it away and start over :frown:


----------



## MrWizard (Jan 21, 2012)

I saw your posting about the Lysol.  Did you also use the Brasso and  final polish? because you did mention how they worked?  Just wanting to  be clear.


----------

